#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Erro de spool no terminal server do server 2003

## janeonascimento

Ola pessoal!!!
Tô tendo mt problema de parada de spool no server 2003.
Tenho um sistema rodando em terminal server e percebo que qd tenho + de 10 usuários acessando ao mesmo tempo alguns erros de impressão causam parada no spool e tenho que startá-lo manualmente. Para tal sistema tenho + ou - 100 usuários. Sendo q o pico é 50 conexões simultanes. Qd isso acontece instala-se o caus.
Alguém tem alguma boa dica de como melhor gerenciar o spool????

----------


## Frusciante

Quantas impessoras você tem instaladas neste servidor?

Quais delas estão compartilhadas?

Como estão as permissões de impressão?

Qual a edição deste Windows Server 2003?

Utiliza Active Directory para conexão dos usuários via TS?

Qual é o sistema que você executa que tem esses 100 usuários?

abracos

----------


## janeonascimento

Caro Frusciante, não instalo o aplicativo da impressora no servidor e sim o driver na opção: propriedade do servidor. Dessa forma o driver só monta no servidor no momento em que o usuário loga.
Anteriormente até instalava o aplicativo, mas no intuito de resolver este problema decidi mudar o procedimento.
Temos um servidor com:
- windows server 2003 standard edition com SP2.
- Intel Xeon 2.8GHZ, com 2GB de RAM.
Outro com
- windows server enterprise edition com SP2.
- Intel Xeon 1GHZ, 1,5GB de RAM.
Ambos rodando o mesmo sistema
Utilizamos Active Diretory.
O sistema que roda nesses servidores é um proprietário de controle de finanças.

De antemão, agradeço a colaboração. 
Um grande [ ]

----------


## Frusciante

Qual é o nome e a versão desse sistema?

Quais são as impressoras cujos drivers são montados?

----------


## janeonascimento

O sistema é o Safira. É um controle financeiro desenvolvido pela Abaco Sistemas.
As impressoras são diversas. São vários modelos da espon, hp, lexmark, sansumg e xerox. Não temos um controle de impressoras pois as secretarias que acessam o sistema adquirem seus equipamentos de forma independentes.
O que fazermos é instalar no terminal server o driver e indicar aos técnicos na ponta do cliente que instale o mesmo.
Essas impressoras também têm instalação por diversos meios de conexão ( no cliente), conexão USB, Eternet, LPT1. As que mais registramos problemas de travamento de impressão são as HP via USB.
Percebo que quando há erro de impressão e o usuário persiste chega um momento em que o spool para. Ai só startando o serviço.


Mais um vez, agradeço pela força.
Bom trabalho!!!
Um [ ]

----------


## damacenoneto

Tive esse problema no 2000 server. Mudei pra 2003 e parou o problema.
Mas.. enquanto eu nao mudava de Sistema, eu coloquei o spooler pra iniciar automaticamente, caso caisse....

----------


## Frusciante

Uma dúvida.

Alguns dos clientes do TS são Windows Vista?

----------


## janeonascimento

Tenho registro de um cliente com vista e este tem tido mts problemas. Como anda não homologamos este sistema sugeri que troque. Os demais usam XP SP2 e SP3.

----------


## janeonascimento

Damacenoneto 
O serviço já está pra reiniciar altomático, a questão que em alguns casos o serviço starta mas o documento continua na fila de impressão. Quando o usuário manda novamente a fila cresce e o uso de memória pelo spool almenta, tornando o sistema demasiado lento, sendo necessário que eu vá lá e limpe a fila de impressão.
O inconveniente é que em horário de pico temos que monitorar o gerenciador de impressão pra limpar a fila antes que o usuário mande sentenas de vezes por não conseguir a impressão.


Grato pela colaboração.

----------


## Pirigoso

uso o tS no w3k enterprize e tenho um problema uso de CPU no software da prosoft quando usada numa matricial local no w3k, a solucao foi colocar em outro pc e usar net use para mapear a porta no mais funciona 100% pra mim, utilizo o w3k em 3 empresa de segmentos diferentes com TS

----------


## janeonascimento

É... a solução de terminal server é ótima pra poucos usuários simultâneos o bicho pega qd são muitos.

----------


## virusvoador

tambem tenho encontrado este problema em alguns clientes meus, a primeira solucao foi reinstalar o w3k, e atualizar td e ai... blz, funciona por um bom tempo, agora, entendi sua colocacao, de q o ts, seria muito bom para poucos usuarios, mas o que seriam poucos usuarios?!! 10, 50, 100, 500 ?!!
nao acredito q a microsoft iria deixar o s.o de servidores deles, com problemas para grandes usuarios, ou entao ja estamos na hora de atualizar para o w8k, vou testar aqui, se der certo, eu comunico por aqui, e seu problema ?!! foi resolvido?!!

----------


## janeonascimento

Cara, qt ao número de usuários, percebo que os problemas de parada de espool ocorrrem mais qd tem mais de 20 usuários simultâneos. Mas isto pode não ser o verdadeiro nem o único motivo. Temos uma rede gigantesca e o meio pode também tá calsando isso.
Consegui um paliativo antes de migrar para o w8k. Fiz um script que para e limpa o spool de 30 em 30min.
Em breve estarei migrando para w8k, mas se fizer antes pode postar aqui a sua experiência.

----------


## virusvoador

voce poderia me enviar este script?!! como inicializo ele?!!

agradeço desde ja,






> Cara, qt ao número de usuários, percebo que os problemas de parada de espool ocorrrem mais qd tem mais de 20 usuários simultâneos. Mas isto pode não ser o verdadeiro nem o único motivo. Temos uma rede gigantesca e o meio pode também tá calsando isso.
> Consegui um paliativo antes de migrar para o w8k. Fiz um script que para e limpa o spool de 30 em 30min.
> Em breve estarei migrando para w8k, mas se fizer antes pode postar aqui a sua experiência.

----------


## janeonascimento

Fiz um bat chamado STOP com o seguinte script
net stop spooler
cd %systemroot%\system32\spool\PRINTERS
del /f /s *.shd
del /f /s *.spl
exit
Depois fiz um outro com o seguinte script chamado START que irá iniciar 1min após o STOP
net start spooler

Feito os bats é só agendar as tarefas. No meu caso, coloquei pra cada 30min. Tive um ganho de 99% nos casos de inicialisação manual de spool.
Aplique, veja o que acha e me informe.
Um [ ]

----------


## buddy

Estava procurando por soluções em relação a este tópico e percebi que talvez possa ajudar, há algum tempo atrás passei pelo mesmo problema e ao pesquisar descobri que algumas impressoras possuem a linguagem host based em seu driver. Essa linguagem é imcompatível com o Terminal Server e faz com que o spool cresça constantemente até gerar erro e resetar. Existem algumas formas de contornar que são os chamados drivers universais, porém nem todas as impressoras têm esse driver disponível. Existem como foi dito algumas soluções pagas para esse problema, mas do meu ponto de vista caras, pois em algumas situações é muito mais barato descartar a impressora e comprar outra para resolver o problema do que investir um valor muito alto para tê-la funcional. Estava na esperança de que alguém já tivesse uma solução barata ou free para esse problema. No meu caso precisei descartar 3 impressoras para estabilizar o spool e parar de gerar problemas para os usuários.

Abraço a todos.

----------

